# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Festplatten Image

## WillhelmTell

Hey Leute

Wenn das System super eingerichtet ist, kommt dem einen oder anderen vielleicht mal der Gedanke das ganze System zu sichern.

Nun, das ist in vielen Fällen gar nicht so einfach.

Was für Tools kann man dafür nehmen?
Es gibt z.B: 
Partimage ( eignet sich gut zum sichern von Partitionen, aber nicht die ganze HD auf einmal )
dd ( hab schon echt schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht  :Frown:  )
Norton Ghost ( falls man ReiserFS benutzt, taugt das Teil nicht )
usw ...

Ich möchte euch mal ein Tool vorstellen, dass zwar nicht kostenlos ist ( ca. 40 Euro ), aber seine Sache super erfüllt.
Es kommt von der Firma Acronis und nennt sich True Image.
Wie der Name schon sagt, kann man damit Festplatten Images erstellen. 

Und zwar auf:
Festplattenlaufwerken
Netzwerkfreigaben
CD-R (RW)
DVD+/-R(RW)
ZIP, Jazz und anderen Wechseldatenträgern
IDE, SCSI, IEEE 1394 (FireWire), USB 1.0 / 2.0 sowie PC-Card Geräten.

Aber das Tool kann noch viel mehr ..
Acronis True_Image_7.0 enthält mit der Acronis Secure Zone und dem Acronis Startup Recovery Manager neuartige Funktionen, mit denen Sie Backups von Partitionen bzw. Festplatten in einem gesicherten Festplattenbereich ablegen können. Damit rekonstruieren Sie beschädigte Partitionen selbst dann, wenn das Betriebssystem nicht mehr startet.

Hier ein Auszug über Acronis True Image:

Acronis True_Image_7.0 ist ein einzigartiges Tool, das Backup-Funktionen für Festplatten bzw. Partitionen und zur Migration von Festplatten in einem Programm vereint. Es erstellt ein exaktes Abbild (Image) Ihrer Festplatte oder einzelner Partitionen für ein komplettes Backup und erlaubt die Wiederherstellung aller Inhalte, einschließlich der Betriebssysteme, aller Programme sowie der persönlichen Daten und Einstellungen. Im Falle verhängnisvoller Software- oder Hardwarefehler rekonstruiert Acronis True_Image_7.0 Festplatten und Partitionen selbst dann, wenn normale Datensicherungssoftware oder gar das Betriebssystem des Rechners nicht mehr funktionieren. Damit ist Acronis True_Image_7.0 eine ideale Desaster Recovery Lösung für Workstations.
Das Programm bietet volle Unterstützung für die Dateisysteme FAT16/32 und NTFS sowie für die Linux-Dateisysteme Ext2, Ext3 und ReiserFS.
Linux-Anwender können Acronis True_Image_7.0 von der Boot-CD direkt in die Acronis Secure Zone installieren. 

Details unter: http://www.acronis.de/products/trueimage/

cu
WillhelmTell

----------


## atomical

Das ist doch ein Windows - Tool     

Das hier geht ist auch ganz ok  - kann zwar nicht soviele verschiedene Geräte aber dafür bs unabhängig : http://terabyteunlimited.com/downloads/bootitng.zip

Tip: unter Linux nicht mit der enthaltenen Exe und wine rumdoktern sondern einfach mit dd die Datei diskimg3.dat auf die Diskette schreiben. Alternativ kann man die Datei auch als Bootimage für eine Boot CD nehmen.

----------


## WillhelmTell

nicht nur ..  :Smilie: 
Funzt auch super unter Linux ...

cu
WillhelmTell

----------


## atomical

Mit Wine ?!

Auf den ihren Seiten find ich nix mit Lauffähigkeit unter Linux ?!

Es ist aber auch schon recht spät.

----------


## WillhelmTell

> _Original geschrieben von atomical_ 
> *Mit Wine ?!
> 
> Auf den ihren Seiten find ich nix mit Lauffähigkeit unter Linux ?!
> 
> Es ist aber auch schon recht spät.*


Nix Wine ..
Du hast ne Bootfähige CD-ROM mit dieser kannst du ganz einfach Deine Festplatte sichern.  :Smilie:

----------


## atomical

Wenn man es gekauft hat.

----------


## WillhelmTell

Wie gesagt True Image ist nicht kostenlos, aber die paar Euros bezahlen sich doch irgendwie locker wenn man dafür nach einem Crash nicht wieder stundenlang rumbasteln muss damit der Rechner wieder so ist, wie er mal war ..  :Smilie:

----------


## msi

ich weiß ja nicht was ich von dem thread halten soll, was ich von dir gelesen habe, leistet das tool nicht viel mehr als dd (festplatten/partitions images erstellen, dabei kann dd sogar alle partitionstypen und nicht blos die von dir angegebenen). mit andern linuxtools (cdrecords,...) kann man dann dieses image leicht auf cd, dvd etc kopieren.

ich seh also wirklich keinen grund, um für so ein programm 40 EUR zu zahlen, dass nicht mal opensource ist.
um ehrlich zu sein, scheint mir dein post mehr ein werbepost für dieses produkt zu sein.

ich lass den thread auf jeden fall noch ne weile hier und verschieb ihn dann nach mitglieder und meldungen, falls keine einsprüche kommen.

> dd ( hab schon echt schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht  )
was haste denn falsch gemacht?


> Wie gesagt True Image ist nicht kostenlos, aber die paar Euros bezahlen sich doch 
> irgendwie locker wenn man dafür nach einem Crash nicht wieder stundenlang 
> rumbasteln muss damit der Rechner wieder so ist, wie er mal war ..

wieso sollte ich das geld bezahlen, wenn ich ein backup viel leichter kriege (ein tgz von den wichtigsten verzeichnissen ( /etc, /root und /home, evtl. /var/ww und ein mysqldump ) erstellen und die installierten packete mit dpkg --get-selections > Selections in eine Datei schreiben.
dieses Backup braucht lange nicht so viel Platz und kann auch sehr leicht (ok brauch vielleicht ein bisschen länger, dafür hat man aber die sicherheit, dass keine trojaner o.ä. auf dem system sind) das sys wiederherstellen.
Außerdem lassen sich unter linux images der einzelnen partitionen und festplatten bequem über die zugehörigen devices erstellen (mount -o "remount,ro" davor nicht vergessen!).

----------


## WillhelmTell

> _Original geschrieben von msi_ 
> *ich weiß ja nicht was ich von dem thread halten soll, was ich von dir gelesen habe, leistet das tool nicht viel mehr als dd (festplatten/partitions images erstellen, dabei kann dd sogar alle partitionstypen und nicht blos die von dir angegebenen). mit andern linuxtools (cdrecords,...) kann man dann dieses image leicht auf cd, dvd etc kopieren.
> 
> ich seh also wirklich keinen grund, um für so ein programm 40 EUR zu zahlen, dass nicht mal opensource ist.
> um ehrlich zu sein, scheint mir dein post mehr ein werbepost für dieses produkt zu sein.
> 
> ich lass den thread auf jeden fall noch ne weile hier und verschieb ihn dann nach mitglieder und meldungen, falls keine einsprüche kommen.
> 
> > dd ( hab schon echt schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht  )
> was haste denn falsch gemacht?*


"um ehrlich zu sein, scheint mir dein post mehr ein werbepost für dieses produkt zu sein."
Um Gottes willen NEIN .. Bin nur sehr positiv überascht über das Tool .. deshalb dieser Post.

"dd ( hab schon echt schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht  )
was haste denn falsch gemacht? "

Wenn ich das wüsste, hätt ich es ja nicht so gemacht ...  :Smilie: 
Nein mein Problem war, dass dd sehr lange gedauert hat, und als ich das Image dann doch einmal brauchte, kamen nach dem retour spielen des Images nur noch Bootfehler ..
War nicht gerade toll ...

----------


## msi

> Um Gottes willen NEIN .. Bin nur sehr positiv überascht über das Tool .. deshalb dieser Post.

naja ich glaubs dir einfach mal *g*. ist nur erstaunlich, dass so tool (ich habs mir nicht angeschaut) trotz des hohen preises so gut ankommt und obwohl es nicht von linux unterstütz wird in einem linux (!) forum davon geschwärmt wird, obwohl es dort vergleichbare gnu software gibt.

> Wenn ich das wüsste, hätt ich es ja nicht so gemacht ... 

hätt ja sein köönnen, dass du inzwischen weißt, wo der fehler lag

> Nein mein Problem war, dass dd sehr lange gedauert hat

das ist denk ich bei einem imageerstellen normal.

> und als ich das Image  dann doch einmal brauchte, kamen nach dem retour spielen des Images nur noch Bootfehler .. War nicht gerade toll ...

ich vermute mal:
1. du hast von einer gesamten festplatte ein image erstellt und dort einige partition noch rw gemountet gehabt (oder im schlimmsten fall sogar dein image auf dieselbe platte erstellt)
2. du hast (im fall eines partitionsimages) nicht per mount -o loop überprüft, ob das image überhaupt funktioniert.
3. du hast das image falsch drauf kopiert

----------


## Reset2000

Also ich lade immer Knoppix und benutze dann diese beiden Shell-Skripts:

code
'
_#!/bin/bash

echo "Dieses Programm entpackt die Dump-Dateien auf die Platte"

mount -t auto /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2
mount -t auto /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5

cd /mnt/hda2
rm -rf *
tar xfvj /mnt/hda7/dump/boot.tar.bz2

cd /mnt/hda5
rm -rf *
tar xfvj /mnt/hda7/dump/root.tar.bz2

umount /mnt/hda2
umount /mnt/hda5_ 
'


code
'
_#!/bin/bash

echo "Dieses Programm packt die Festplatte in eine Dump Datei"

mount -t auto /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2
mount -t auto /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5

mv /mnt/hda7/dump/boot.tar.bz2 /mnt/hda7/dump/boot2.tar.bz2
mv /mnt/hda7/dump/root.tar.bz2 /mnt/hda7/dump/root2.tar.bz2

cd /mnt/hda2
tar cfvj /mnt/hda7/dump/boot.tar.bz2 .

cd /mnt/hda5
tar cfvj /mnt/hda7/dump/root.tar.bz2 .

umount /mnt/hda2
umount /mnt/hda5_ 
'

----------


## K4L

hmm wie kann ich eigentlich von ner festplatte nen komplettes image machen mithilfe von dd? es wuerde mich interessieren ob auch der mbr mitkopiert wird... vielen dank

----------


## msi

> _Original geschrieben von K4L_ 
> *hmm wie kann ich eigentlich von ner festplatte nen komplettes image machen mithilfe von dd? es wuerde mich interessieren ob auch der mbr mitkopiert wird... vielen dank*


dd if=/dev/hda of=image
und ja afaik wird auch der mbr mitkopiert.

----------


## George Mason

dd soll wirklich nicht gerade das Schnellste sein, aber dafür ist es gründlich.

----------


## msi

> _Original geschrieben von George Mason_ 
> *dd soll wirklich nicht gerade das Schnellste sein, aber dafür ist es gründlich.*


der trick besteht darin die block größe größer zu stellen.

----------


## George Mason

Richtig, dd if=/dev/hdxxx of=image bs=512

----------


## frankpr

Ist ja alles schön und gut mit kostenlosen Tools wie dd und Partimage. Sie alle haben aber gegenüber kommerziellen Imagern wie Drive Image & Co einen Riesen Nachteil: sie können Daten nur in einer bestehenden Partition wiederherstellen, DI und andere legen auf leeren HD's selbstständig Partitionen an (oder löschen alte bei Bedarf), ...
Mit Partimage hatte ich z.B. schon das Problem, daß sich das Image nicht einspielen ließ, weil die Zielpartition nicht exakt die gleiche Größe wie die Quellpartition hatte.
Diese Tools sind sicher in vielen Fällen ausreichend, aber es gibt eben auch Fälle, für die es geeignetere Software gibt, und für die zahle ich dann auch gern.

MfG

----------


## Reset2000

> _Original geschrieben von frankpr_ 
> *Ist ja alles schön und gut mit kostenlosen Tools wie dd und Partimage. Sie alle haben aber gegenüber kommerziellen Imagern wie Drive Image & Co einen Riesen Nachteil: sie können Daten nur in einer bestehenden Partition wiederherstellen, DI und andere legen auf leeren HD's selbstständig Partitionen an (oder löschen alte bei Bedarf), ...
> Mit Partimage hatte ich z.B. schon das Problem, daß sich das Image nicht einspielen ließ, weil die Zielpartition nicht exakt die gleiche Größe wie die Quellpartition hatte.
> Diese Tools sind sicher in vielen Fällen ausreichend, aber es gibt eben auch Fälle, für die es geeignetere Software gibt, und für die zahle ich dann auch gern.
> 
> MfG*


Mit meiner Möglichkeit nicht!

Du brauchst nur grub oder lilo neu in den mbr zu schreiben, das ist aber easy und da ist es egal, welche Partition Du zum installieren auswählst. Das entpackte Image muss nur draufpassen.

----------


## K4L

noch ne kleine frage: wie kann ich dann das image wieder mithilfe von dd wiedereinspielen?

----------


## DarkSorcerer

> _Original geschrieben von K4L_ 
> *noch ne kleine frage: wie kann ich dann das image wieder mithilfe von dd wiedereinspielen?*


na indem du if= und of= grad tauschst.
if=inputfile (quelle)
of=outputfile (ziel)

----------


## msi

> _Original geschrieben von frankpr_ 
> *Ist ja alles schön und gut mit kostenlosen Tools wie dd und Partimage. Sie alle haben aber gegenüber kommerziellen Imagern wie Drive Image & Co einen Riesen Nachteil: sie können Daten nur in einer bestehenden Partition wiederherstellen, DI und andere legen auf leeren HD's selbstständig Partitionen an (oder löschen alte bei Bedarf), ...
> Mit Partimage hatte ich z.B. schon das Problem, daß sich das Image nicht einspielen ließ, weil die Zielpartition nicht exakt die gleiche Größe wie die Quellpartition hatte.
> Diese Tools sind sicher in vielen Fällen ausreichend, aber es gibt eben auch Fälle, für die es geeignetere Software gibt, und für die zahle ich dann auch gern.
> 
> MfG*



das haben images nun mal so an sich. wenn du ein partitionsimgage hast, muss die zielpartitoin natürlich gneauso groß sein, daran ändren auch kommerzielle programme nichts.
beim einem gesammten festplatten image wird dann auch die partitionstabelle mitübernommen.

wenn du auf dem ziel eine andere partitionsgröße oder ein anderes fs hernimmst, ibst du bessere dran mit tar alle daten zu packen, das ist außerdem kleiner.

----------


## spunz

> _Original geschrieben von msi_ 
> *das haben images nun mal so an sich. wenn du ein partitionsimgage hast, muss die zielpartitoin natürlich gneauso groß sein, daran ändren auch kommerzielle programme nichts.
> beim einem gesammten festplatten image wird dann auch die partitionstabelle mitübernommen.
> 
> *


nönö, ghost usw kann zb ein image einer 80gb hd auf eine 40gb partition einspielen sollange zb nur 10gb daten enthalten sind. diese funktion geht mir etwas ab bei partimage. ich hätte uahc gerne das die partition automatisch erstellt wird beim restore, vielleicht mal in ner späteren version  :Smilie: 

die ganzen dos/win tools sind ganz nett, haben für mich nur 08/15 features die den gnu tools nicht nachkommen. sofern man damit umgehen kann ist zb dd in kombination mit netcat ein extrem mächtiges tool.

----------


## msi

dann mach halt um gottes willen ein tar-archiv von deinen daten auf einer partition anstelle eines images. danach kannste die fs neu erstellen und die daten dort entpacken.

oder erstell dir ein image mounte es mit -o loop und kopiere von dort alle daten auf deine neue partition.

das erfüllt genau die zwecke die son nicht-gpl programm auch macht.

----------


## spunz

> _Original geschrieben von msi_ 
> *dann mach halt um gottes willen ein tar-archiv von deinen daten auf einer partition anstelle eines images. danach kannste die fs neu erstellen und die daten dort entpacken.
> 
> oder erstell dir ein image mounte es mit -o loop und kopiere von dort alle daten auf deine neue partition.
> 
> das erfüllt genau die zwecke die son nicht-gpl programm auch macht.*


leider nein, ntfs ist ja nicht offen  :Frown:

----------


## George Mason

deswegen lass ich auch die Finger davon. NTFS ist ja noch nicht mal zu sich selbst kompatibel...

----------


## msi

> _Original geschrieben von George Mason_ 
> *deswegen lass ich auch die Finger davon. NTFS ist ja noch nicht mal zu sich selbst kompatibel...*


afaik ist in linux 2.6 ntfs write support nicht mehr beta.

----------


## George Mason

unnötiger Ballast.

----------


## frankpr

> _Original geschrieben von Reset2000_ 
> *Mit meiner Möglichkeit nicht!
> 
> Du brauchst nur grub oder lilo neu in den mbr zu schreiben, das ist aber easy und da ist es egal, welche Partition Du zum installieren auswählst. Das entpackte Image muss nur draufpassen.*


All diese Schritte übernehmen kommerzielle Imager (meistens) gleich mit. Und wenn ich einen Quellrechner auf viele Zielrechner clonen muß, stellt das eine erhebliche Erleichterung dar.



> _Original geschrieben von msi_ 
> *das haben images nun mal so an sich. wenn du ein partitionsimgage hast, muss die zielpartitoin natürlich gneauso groß sein, daran ändren auch kommerzielle programme nichts.*


Daß dem nicht so ist, wurde ja schon geschrieben.



> *beim einem gesammten festplatten image wird dann auch die partitionstabelle mitübernommen.*


Einige Programme sichern sie auch beim Image einer einzelnen Partition.



> *wenn du auf dem ziel eine andere partitionsgröße oder ein anderes fs hernimmst, ibst du bessere dran mit tar alle daten zu packen, das ist außerdem kleiner.*


Ersteres ist korrekt, da man sich das konvertieren nach dem Restore spart, der Aufwand muß zumindest abgewogen werden, Zweiteres stimmt teilweise, einige kommerzielle Programme haben sehr effektive Kompressionsroutinen.

Kommerzielle Imager sind also keinesfalls überflüssig, sie sind nicht immer nötig, aber für einige Dinge braucht man sie halt doch.

MfG

----------


## mamue

Ich geb' noch mal schnell meinen Senf dazu:
Ich habe DriveImage, dd und Norton Ghost ausprobiert, um etliche Rechner zu clonen (WinXY).
DriveImage: geht zuverlässig, bootdisketten mit Netzwerkunterstützung erstellen war relativ einfach. Aber leider nicht scripting-fähig. Also bei jedem Rechner ungefähr ein dutzend Eingaben!
dd: liesse sich nur umständlich scripten, da boot von rescue-cd. Eine angepasste CD würde da enorm helfen. Funktionierte zuverlässig, war aber langsam.
Ghost: _Einfach_ zu scripten, die bootdisketten waren ein Krampf und das Teil fragt trotzdem bei jedem Zurücksichern, ob denn eine "Signatur" auf die Platte geschrieben werden solle (aus Lizenztechnischen Gründen?)

Bis jetzt bin ich bei DriveImage geblieben. Aber sobald ich es schaffen sollte, eine CD zu erstellen, die ohne Rückfragen einige Aktionen durchführt, verwende ich dd oder Partimage. Egal wie langsam, Hauptsache, es kostet nicht _meine_ Zeit. Zumal wir hier PC-Wächter Karten haben, welche die Festplatten schützen, aber unter 32bit OS nicht ohne entsprechende Treiber wirken. Das würd emir also richtig Zeit sparen - tatsächlich würde ich für eine entsprechende PartImage-CD gerne einige Euro mehr bezahlen, als für DriveImage et al.

mamue

----------


## DarkSorcerer

Also ich finde partimage ideal.
Ohne Kompression Images anzulegen geht super schnell. Meine 11 GB / Partition ist in 5min gesichert. Wer meint, es komprimieren zu müssen, kann sich dem gzip oder bzip2 Verfahren bemühen, was natürlich dann länger dauert.

Wer vorhat, das ganze später auf CD/DVD zu brennen, kann festlegen, in welche "Häppchen" das Image aufgeteilt werden soll. Wenn man ein image zurückspielen will geht das genauso fix.

Für mich also kein Grund, Geld in kommerzielle Tools wie DriveImage oder dieses TrueImage zu investieren, wenn es doch GNU Tools gibt, die das genausogut und IMHO besser können  :Big Grin:

----------


## LX-Ben

Also sind wieder alle einer Meinung - jedem das Seine  :Smilie:  

1. Es hängt nämlich davon ab, wie oft gesichert wird. 
2. Die Sicherungsmethode sollte mindestens zweimal durch ein Restore überprüft werden, also möglichst bevor der PC voll eingerichtet wird, falls etwas danebengeht.
3. Eine Sicherungsmethode ist nur sicher, wenn man sie auch beherrscht. Script-Fähigkeit bzw. narrensichere Sicherungs- und Restore-Menüs (weil dann brennt es meist) sind weitere wichtige Kriterien.
4. Komprimierung, Prüfen nach Schreiben und Verschlüsselung können weitere Anforderungen sein.

Es ist wie bei Fortbewegungsmitteln - alle Autos fahren, doch es werden je nach eigenem Anforderungs-Profil verschiedene gekauft. Ich habe mich für DriveImage2002 entschieden; damit konnte ich unlängst auch vom Notebook des Juniors eine NTFS-Sicherung von seinem defekten XP-Home ziehen, auf eine freie Partition meines Desktop-PCs ziehen, dort mit dem FCKGW-XP nachbearbeiten, neu mit DI2002 sichern und auf den Laptop restaurieren, so dass das Laptop-XP wieder funktionierte.

----------


## Flyerman

P.S. Ich habe oben irgendwo gelesen dass Acronis ein Windowstool ist, man erstellt sich eine Bootbare CD, die aus Unix oder Linux basiert, das bemerkt man spätestens wenn mal
/dev/blabal busy kommt. (Aufgrund der zu harten Übertaktung kam dieser Fehler bei mir).

----------


## niru

Acronis macht eher den Eindruck, ein Linux Tool zu sein, wenn auch ein nicht freies, Kommerzielles. Das merkt man, wenn man mit der Boot CD startet und mit Strg-Alt-Entf. neustartet.

True Image ist wirklich gut. Bevorzuge aber weiterhin
tar cvfz ....

Gruss
Niru

----------


## MichlS

@niru

kannst mal deine "tar cvfz ...." version genauer erklären ?


ich würde gerne die gesamte  hda festplatte auf /data backup`n auf /data (hdb) ist genug platz die gesamte platte 1:1 zu kopieren .. 

/dev/hda3   /
/dev/hda1   /boot
/dev/hdb1  /data

kann man mit tar ein backup im "herkömlichen sinne" überhaupt herstellen ? .. wenn man im notfall dieses tar file wieder entpackt funktioniert dann wieder alles so wie vorher ?? wird eine bestehende sql db damit auch mit gesichtert ??

lg

michl

----------


## msi

> _Original geschrieben von MichlS_ 
> *@niru
> 
> kannst mal deine "tar cvfz ...." version genauer erklären ?
> 
> 
> ich würde gerne die gesamte  hda festplatte auf /data backup`n auf /data (hdb) ist genug platz die gesamte platte 1:1 zu kopieren .. 
> 
> /dev/hda3   /
> ...


also du kannst ein tar archiv von allen daten außer /proc und /dev erstellen.
/proc brauchst du nicht zu sichern, da es ja im kernel ist. bei /dev/ musst du im falle einer wiederherstellungen die einträge wiederherstellen. dazu gibts programme, die das erledigen.
so erstellst du ein backup

tar cvvzf /data/backup.tgz / --exclude /dev --exclude /proc

du solltest natürlich das /proc nicht noch woanders gemountet haben und/oder devices nirgends anders angelegt haben (=> chroots etc), was normalerweise nicht der fall ist.

cd /mnt/target && mit tar xvvzf /data/backup.tgz

kannstes aus nem rescue system wieder entpacken und die devices in /dev/ anlegen, danach einfach 
chroot /mnt/target/
das "neue" system benutzen
und mit lilo den lilo installieren und neustarten.

----------


## niru

> kannst mal deine "tar cvfz ...." version genauer erklären ?

statt der --exclude option kann man auch umgekehrt vorgehen, mit der -mount Option, ist einfacher und es wird nur vom verlangten Dateisystem gesichert.

tar cvfz -mount /data/root.tgz /
tar cvfz -mount /data/boot.tgz /boot

/data nach /data sichern ist etwas komplizierter.

ne db wird auch mitgesichert, muss aber zum sichern runtergefahren werden, sonst ist das Ergebnis nur Schrott (inkonsistent)

funktioniert auch nach dem Wiederauspacken.

lg
Niru

----------


## msi

> _Original geschrieben von niru_ 
> *> kannst mal deine "tar cvfz ...." version genauer erklären ?
> 
> statt der --exclude option kann man auch umgekehrt vorgehen, mit der -mount Option, ist einfacher und es wird nur vom verlangten Dateisystem gesichert.
> 
> tar cvfz -mount /data/root.tgz /
> tar cvfz -mount /data/boot.tgz /boot
> 
> /data nach /data sichern ist etwas komplizierter.
> ...


Hallo,
von dieser -mount option habe ich nichts in den manual pages oder --help doc gefunden...  :Confused:  

wie wird denn dann mit den devices in /dev umgegangen, die sind ja auch auf der / partition angelegt, wenn er versucht /dev/hd[a-z] zu kopieren, wird das wohl "ein bisschen" Speicherplatz brauchen, ganz zu schweigen von /dev/u?random und /dev/zero

----------


## MichlS

danke erstmal für diese echt interessanten antworten ..


@msi .. /data muss nicht gesichtert werden .. /data ist nur der mountpoint von hdb .. die platte ist komplett leer ...

wichtig sind hda1 /boot und hda3 / .. hda2 ist swap bei mir ... ich denke das dies nicht so eine wichtige part. ist oder ?

wenn ich wirklich im ernstfall gezwungen wäre ein backup einzuspielen .. dann würde ich sowie so neu aufsetzen und dann einfach das tgz file wieder zurückspielen .. es geht mir nur um die installierten programme die sich nach fast 4 jahren angesammelt haben ....

vielen dank !!

lg

michl

----------


## msi

> _Original geschrieben von MichlS_ 
> *danke erstmal für diese echt interessanten antworten ..
> 
> 
> @msi .. /data muss nicht gesichtert werden .. /data ist nur der mountpoint von hdb .. die platte ist komplett leer ...
> 
> wichtig sind hda1 /boot und hda3 / .. hda2 ist swap bei mir ... ich denke das dies nicht so eine wichtige part. ist oder ?
> 
> wenn ich wirklich im ernstfall gezwungen wäre ein backup einzuspielen .. dann würde ich sowie so neu aufsetzen und dann einfach das tgz file wieder zurückspielen .. es geht mir nur um die installierten programme die sich nach fast 4 jahren angesammelt haben ....
> ...


hallo, was meinstn, wieso das /data/backup.tgz direkt nach der -f option steht du nase? natürlich weil dort das backup erstellt wird.
und  mit meiner variante werden eben alle dateien gesichert in backup.tgz.
beim wiederherstellen, musst halt ein rescue sys starten, dort ein fs auf die platten hauen, sie nach /mnt/target und /mnt/target/boot mounten und dann dort das backup mit
cd /mnt/target && tar xvvzpf /data/backup.tgz
entpacken

----------


## LX-Ben

> hallo, was meinstn, wieso das /data.. direkt nach der -f option steht du nase?


Klingt nach Friedrich Schillers 'Ungestüm der Jugend'  :Smilie:  - und bei der moderaten Stellungnahme von MichlS eine evtl. etwas überspitzte Antwort. 

Ansonsten ein schönes Topic, mit dem viele Erfahrungen und Möglichkeiten ausgelotet worden sind. Und denkt daran, die "OS-Zweisprachigen" können nicht alles Linux-lupenrein umsetzen.

----------


## niru

ups, das war ne Verwechslung meinerseits, pardon :-)

gemeint war nicht die Option -mount sondern die
  -l, --one-file-system
              stay in local file system when creating an archive

korrigiere obige Angaben:
---
statt der --exclude option kann man auch umgekehrt vorgehen, mit der -l Option, ist einfacher und es wird nur vom verlangten Dateisystem gesichert.

tar cvfzl /data/root.tgz /
tar cvfzl /data/boot.tgz /boot
---

lg
Niru

P.S.: das mit den /dev ist eigentlich kein Problem, weil tar standardmässig nur die devices sichert, nicht den Inhalt. Ein einfacher Test dafür ist:
tar cvfz dev.tgz /dev

----------


## LX-Ben

Eine ergänzende Diskussion "regelmaßiges Backup von Partitionen" findet sich hier --> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=117153

----------


## msi

> _Original geschrieben von LX-Ben_ 
> *Klingt nach Friedrich Schillers 'Ungestüm der Jugend'  - und bei der moderaten Stellungnahme von MichlS eine evtl. etwas überspitzte Antwort. 
> 
> Ansonsten ein schönes Topic, mit dem viele Erfahrungen und Möglichkeiten ausgelotet worden sind. Und denkt daran, die "OS-Zweisprachigen" können nicht alles Linux-lupenrein umsetzen.*


hm du hast ja recht, aber ein einfaches "man tar" oder "tar --help" wird er ja wohl noch bewältigen können, außerdem muss man tar ja auch mitteilen, wo es gespeichert werden soll und tgz ist wohl eindeutig als archivformat zu erkennen. 

[quote]
statt der --exclude option kann man auch umgekehrt vorgehen, mit der -l Option, ist einfacher und es wird nur vom verlangten Dateisystem gesichert. 

tar cvfzl /data/root.tgz / 
tar cvfzl /data/boot.tgz /boot
[/code]
und das /dev/ verzeichnis wird da auch weggelassen?

----------


## niru

> und das /dev/ verzeichnis wird da auch weggelassen?

nein, das /dev/ verzeichnis wird korrekt mitgesichert, da es nicht gemountet ist und gepackt auf halbe Grösse. Bei mir, Suse 8.2

 # tar cvfzl dev.tgz /dev
 # du -s /dev dev.tgz
254     /dev
124     dev.tgz

Gruss
Niru

P.S.: danke für den Link

----------


## Strangerli

Also mit True Image kann man die Platte sichern, nur kann man das Image damit nicht Mounten, wenn es sich um eine Linux-Sicherung handelt. Jedenfalls war es bei mir so. Allerdings kamen auch zwischen der Sicherung Fehlermeldungen, daß einige Stellen nicht gelesen werden konnten. Ich frage mich ob das Image sicher ist.

----------


## wolfpac

ich hab gerade mal partimage ausprobiert und hatte keine probleme
nach 12 min hatte ich meine 1.87 GB Daten wieder drauf und alles lief wie zuvor  :Smilie:

----------


## xmarvel

dazu will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben zum Thema Backup Tools unter Linux.
Wie ich finde gibt es zur Zeit noch keine komfortable und sichere Methode Backups unter Linux zu erstellen. 
Denn bei mir müsste ein Backup Tool folgende Funktionen mit sich bringen:

1. Es müssen so gut wie alle Dateisysteme behereschen sei es ReiserFS, XFS, NTFS, FAT32 usw.

2. Es muss eine Option da sein eine Boot CD bzw. Disketten zu erstellen um das System zu restoren. Und nicht erst die Knoppix CD reinschmeissen und zu hoffen das alle erkannt wird.

3. Es muss unbedingt eine Passwort Funktion geben um das Image vor fremden Blicken zu schützen was nützt mir mein passwortgeschütztes System wenn mein Bruder oder ein anderer einfach mein Backup nimmt und sich da alles rauskopiert.

4. Die Sicherung SOWIE die Restore Möglichkeit sollte graphisch ablaufen und extrem DAU freundlich ablaufen (graphisch kann auch ncurses bedeuten). 
Gerade bei Backups finde ich es wichtig das man keine Fehler macht und nicht ein 50 zeilen script schreibt. Da immer im Script Fehler einschleichen können und die bemerkt man meistens bei der Rückspiegelung.  Auch will ich hundert prozentig sicher sein wie ich richtig Vorgehen muss und nicht erst in der manpage von dd oder tar durchlesen wie die Befehle nochmal exakt waren. Da man ja leisst auch die anderen Partitionen zerstören kann wenn man nicht richtig umgeht.

5. Natürlich muss die Partitionstabelle automatisch beim Restoren erstellt werden-Ich merke mir bestimmt keine Partitionstabelle und leg die manuell wieder an oder spiele datei zurück (wenn man dran denkt sie mitzusichern was die meisten Leute bestimmt nicht machen). Ein guter Backup Tool müsste das selber können. Und die Antwort die Partition kann ja größer sein als das Backup zählt auch da der restliche Speicherplatz dann verschwendet wäre.

6. Dann sollte es noch ein Batch Modus geben für automatische abläufe für Scripte.

7. Es muss eine gute Kompressionstufe verfügen. Wer will schon 320 GB irgendwo zusätzlich sichern.

8. Es muss eine Möglichkeit geben Vollbackups, Inkrementelle Backups und Differentielle Backups zu erstellen.

9. und es muss eine Funktion geben um die integrietet der Daten zu prüfen.

das einzige Tool was ich für linux kenne ist mondo was annähernd meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Aber das macht bei mir noch einige zicken unter gentoo und ist eben auch nicht vollkommen perfekt. 
Vielleicht versteht einer meine Ansichten.

MFG
xmarvel

----------


## George Mason

Ja sicher, du wünscht Dir einen Komfort, wie ihn Windows-User gewohnt sind.
It's not going to happen. Jedenfalls nicht so bald.

----------


## LX-Ben

Ein gelungenes Pflichtenheft von xmarvel.

Mit einer Ergänzung: Wer darauf verzichtet, Einzeldateien restorieren zu können, ist mit einer Partition-Sicherung (Imagesicherung) am besten bedient - prinzipiell spielt dann das Dateisystem überhaupt keine Rolle, wenn einfach sämtliche Tracks einer Partition gesichert werden - es muss halt nur von einem anderen OS aus oder von Knoppix-CD (Rettungs-CD) gestartet werden. 
a) Eine Einzeldatei (aus insgesamt 80.000) habe ich in sieben Jahren ein einziges mal restorieren müssen - da habe ich das Image einfach auf eine freie Partition geschrieben.
b) Zum Thema "dann spielt das Dateisystem überhaupt keine Rolle": Anfang der neunziger Jahre gab es für OS/2-HPFS noch keine brauchbare Vollsicherungsmethode - so habe ich die Partion nach DOS-Diskettenstart (1.4MB) spurenweise auf Disketten gesichert (2.88MB, aus 104 MB Festplatte wurden dann 17 komprimierte Disketten). 



> Ja sicher, du wünscht Dir einen Komfort, wie ihn Windows-User gewohnt sind.


Oft wiederkehrende Abläufe automatisiert man, gerade um Fehler zu vermeiden und anwendungssicher zu sein - das gibt mehr Zeit zum Tüfteln an anderen Stellen  :Smilie:  Und eine grafische Oberfläche macht die Nutzung der Anwendung tatsächlich sicherer als kryptische Zeilen in der konsole.
"Jedenfalls nicht so bald" wird wohl leider stimmen, selbst bei den Linuxforen-Usern schätze ich (entsprechend den Damage-Topics), dass höchstens ein Drittel regelmäßige Datensicherung durchführt.

----------


## Blackhawk

Vor allem schmeisst er zwei Sachen ein einen Topf:

1. File Backup (inkrementell, differentiell und voll)
2. Imaging (Plattenimages fuer "one-Button-Recovery")

Fuer 1. ist es egal was fuer ein Filesystem, und es gibt z.T. die gleichen Tools wie fuer Windows bzw. welche die genauso schoen sind (GUI und so...)

Fuer 2. behilft man sich entweder mti Boardmiteln (dd) oder sucht sich ein Tool, dass mit 1. nicht unbedingt was zu tun haben muss...

----------


## xmarvel

> Ja sicher, du wünscht Dir einen Komfort, wie ihn Windows-User gewohnt sind.


Ja sicher wieso auch nicht. Gerade bei Backups will ich mich auf der Sichereren Seite fühlen auch wenn man kein Linux Profi ist. Den Backups benutzt man ja häufiger wenn man gerade sich nicht so gut mit Linux auskennt.




> Vor allem schmeisst er zwei Sachen ein einen Topf:
> 
> 1. File Backup (inkrementell, differentiell und voll)
> 2. Imaging (Plattenimages fuer "one-Button-Recovery")


Man könnte auch File Backups so automatisieren das dann ähnlich ist wie ein Image. 




> Fuer 1. ist es egal was fuer ein Filesystem, und es gibt z.T. die gleichen Tools wie fuer Windows bzw. welche die genauso schoen sind (GUI und so...)


Ja die Tools haben zwar ne nette Oberfläche aber was nützt mir das wenn sie die angesprochenden Funktion nicht besitzen.




> Fuer 2. behilft man sich entweder mti Boardmiteln (dd) oder sucht sich ein Tool, dass mit 1. nicht unbedingt was zu tun haben muss...


also ich weiss nicht was ihr alle mit dem tool dd habt ?  :Confused:  
dd sichert jedes bit von der festplatte auch die unbenutzen was das image viel zu gross macht. und somit ziemlich ungeeignet ist ausser man besitzt soviel festplatten speicher aber dann bau ich mir doch lieber ein Raid 1 System zusammen.


MFG
xmarvel

----------


## Strangerli

Also wenn ich meine root Partition mit Partimage sichern will, kommt kurz vorm Ende eine Fehlermeldung und das Programm bricht ab (Partition ist nicht gemountet).

Auch wenn ich die Partition mounte und mit tar die Dateien sichern will, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.

Irgendwas kann nicht gelesen werden, obwohl ein Partitionscheck keine weiteren Probleme macht.

Auch True Image bringt eine Fehlermeldung bei der Partition. Wie soll ich denn jetzt meine Daten sichern?

----------


## George Mason

Ich war zwar nicht dabei, aber eine quick and dirty Lösung hätte ich parat für Dich:

Kreiere für jedes Verzeichnis ein tar Archiv und achte darauf, bei welchem Verzeichnis eine Fehlermeldung auftaucht, und bei welchen nicht. Damit solltest Du den Fehler einkreisen können. 
Denk daran, auch den Bootsektor der Festplatte zu sichern (oder Bootdisk erstellen)
Und beim nächsten Mal wäre es ganz gut, wenn Du die genaue Fehlermeldung angibst, auch wenn Du damit nichts anfangen konntest ....   :Wink:

----------


## Strangerli

Ihr wohl auch nicht. Es kommt nur die Meldung, daß etwas nicht gelesen werden kann. Was genau nicht gelesen werden kann, steht nicht drin, sonst hätte ich etwas, wonach ich suchen kann.

Deine Lösung ist jedoch nicht sehr "Quick". Das kann ich nur machen, wenn ich genügend Zeit zur Verfügung habe. Ist aber wohl die einzige Lösung.

----------


## Blackhawk

> ...
> 
> also ich weiss nicht was ihr alle mit dem tool dd habt ?  
> dd sichert jedes bit von der festplatte auch die unbenutzen was das image viel zu gross macht. und somit ziemlich ungeeignet ist ausser man besitzt soviel festplatten speicher aber dann bau ich mir doch lieber ein Raid 1 System zusammen.


Ein RAID1 bringt Dir aber nur Ausfallsicherheit gegen Hardware, nicht gegen Fahler auf der Software- bzw. Logikseite. (Korruptes FS z.B.). Im professionallen Bereich sichere ich jedes Sysem fuer 
1. Filebackup
2. System-Recovery fuer komplette Wiederherstellung
3. Raid-Hardware fuer Absicherung gegen Hardwareausfaelle

Privat langt mir der File-Backup, da ich mir im Notfall halt einfach ein neues System installiere...

----------


## avuton

> Hey Leute
> 
> Wenn das System super eingerichtet ist, kommt dem einen oder anderen vielleicht mal der Gedanke das ganze System zu sichern.
> 
> Nun, das ist in vielen Fällen gar nicht so einfach.
> 
> Was für Tools kann man dafür nehmen?


ich kann rsync sehr empfehlen.
sehr gut.

----------


## Sonny

> Das ist doch ein Windows - Tool     
> 
> Das hier geht ist auch ganz ok  - kann zwar nicht soviele verschiedene Geräte aber dafür bs unabhängig : http://terabyteunlimited.com/downloads/bootitng.zip
> 
> .


und wie bekommst du damit ein Image hin?

----------


## undefined

Ich verstehe diese ganze Diskussion nicht. Ihr habt doch alles auf eurem System oder der Distribution CD/DVD
man mkisofs
man cdrdao
man cdrecord
man syslinux
man mtools
Mehr brauche ich nicht um ein Backup zu erstellen.  :Wink:

----------


## Kentar

vielleicht, um das Sammelsurium noch abzurunden: 

mkcdrec http://mkcdrec.ota.be/project/index.html

Das Programm hat einen sehr großen Leistungsumfang. U.a.  Kann es Bootfähige Cds mit dem Image des Systems erstellen. Es Unterstützt fast alle Dateisysteme, und läuft unter Linux. Für jemanden, der einfach nur die gesamte Platte sichern will, ist das eigentlich nicht schlecht.

----------


## chrigu

> ich kann rsync sehr empfehlen.
> sehr gut.


Kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Habe es neulich sogar geschafft, einen Rechner quasi zu klonen auf einen Zweit-Rechner während dem Betrieb..
Sehr praktisch   :Cool:  

Gruss
Chrigu

----------


## Bionix

mit rsync sind eigentlich recht gute ergebnisse entstanden.  :Wink: 
ansonsten versucht es mit der dd-kombo  :Big Grin:

----------


## tost

nachdem hier ja zig tools vorgestellt wurden, wollt ich einfach mal fragen, welches tool kostenlos ist, und womit ich ein image der festplatte und ein backup des mbr erstellen kann...

am besten direkt von der knoppix cd...

tost

----------


## ml

Ich verwende auch Acronis und bin zufrieden damit.

----------


## WillhelmTell

> Ich verwende auch Acronis und bin zufrieden damit.


Tja, sag ich doch ... :-)
Ich hab noch kein besseres Tool für Image Erstellung von Linuxplatten gesehen ...
Für so ein Proggi zahle ich auch mal gerne ein paar Franken..
Kann ja genug Geld durch Linux sparen ... :-)

CU
WillhelmTell

----------


## tost

Ich habe Acronis True Image noch aus Windows Zeiten, aber wenn ich damit ein Image erstelle, und das einspiele, dann funnzt Grub nicht mehr, also bräuchte ich auch Backup vom MBR...

tost

----------


## codc

Was spricht gegen "dd if=/dev/hda of=/mbr.img bs=512 count=1" ? und alles mit Linux-Bordmittel.

----------


## Kentar

eigentlich nichts, bis auf folgendes:

1. es dauert ziemlich lange
2. der Spaß ist unkomprimiert und braucht deshalb sehr viel platz
3. Ich muss jedesmal die gesamte Platte sichern
4. das gleiche gilt beim zurücksichern.

Naja, aber ich glaube, das wurde vorher bereits alles aufgezählt (oder verwechsle ich das jetzt mit einem anderem Thread???)

Ich verwende derzeit Partimage für solche Sicherungen. Es hat zwar auch ein paar Nachteile (partitionen können in der größe nicht angepasst werden...), aber es ist 1. Kostenlos, 2. auf Knoppix vorhanden, und 3. in der Bedienung ziemlich einfach. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird als Grundsystem ebenfalls dd verwendet. Naja, auf jedenfall wird der MBR mitgesichert. 
Das ganze läuft auch super über ein Netzwerk.

----------


## mamue

> eigentlich nichts, bis auf folgendes:
> 
> 1. es dauert ziemlich lange
> 2. der Spaß ist unkomprimiert und braucht deshalb sehr viel platz
> 3. Ich muss jedesmal die gesamte Platte sichern
> 4. das gleiche gilt beim zurücksichern.


 :Big Grin: 
Das wurde bereits aufgezählt, aber hier ging es nur um den Bootsektor:
"dd if=/dev/hda of=/mbr.img bs=512 count=1"
Um einen Sektor zu lesen braucht nicht einmal dd besonders lange  :Wink: 

mamue

----------


## tost

ich suche immer noch ein gutes Tool, habe das System wieder gut eingerichtet, und merke, das Acronis 1.3gb nur für eine 5gb Große Partition haben will, das ist mir viel zu groß, gibt es außer mkcdrec noch andere Möglichkeiten ein sehr gut komprimiertes Image auf CD/DVD zu erstellen ?

tost

----------


## moshhard

True Image 6.0 war dieses Jahr einmal bei einer Pcwelt heft cd dabei, wenns einer braucht vielleicht hat ja noch nen Kumpel so ein heft inner ecke rumfliegen, unter Windoof ist das prog super weils auch im laufendem betrieb die arbeit verrichtet unter linux hab ichs noch nicht benutzt.

----------


## tost

ich bin gerade mit Mondo Rescue dabei ein Image zu machen, scheint auch zu klappen, im Gegensatz zu mkcdrec...

tost

----------


## Sonny

ich bin jetzt bei partimage geblieben, funzt ganz gut. mondo hatte bei mir Speicherzugriffsfehler verursacht.

----------

